# Your favorite "Tasty Treat"???



## ajustana (Feb 2, 2004)

When you are craving something naughty, how do you satisfy it?  I'm really looking for things that are still relatively healthy though.

For example, I often crave something sweet.  Therefore, I'll make sugar free pudding (the cook & serve kind, not instant).  I'll then add some Ready-whip (no idea on that spelling).  A cup full is only about 60 calories, 0 fat, 5 carbs.


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2004)

CRYSTAL LIGHT!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2004)

during my current cutting diet a "tasty treat" for me is an apple.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 2, 2004)

protein powder pudding or suagr free jello


----------



## bludevil (Feb 2, 2004)

cottage cheese mixed with natty PB, cinnamon and Splenda. Oh yeah, and a scoop of choc protein pwdr.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 2, 2004)

Decaf coffee with sweetner and a little bit of sf cocoa powder.. Coffee drinks rock! I need some sugarfree Davinici coffee syrup


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Decaf coffee with sweetner and a little bit of sf cocoa powder.. Coffee drinks rock! I need some sugarfree Davinici coffee syrup



omg I thought I was the only crazy one to do that!!  

treats in my diet right now.... ahhhhhhh on no carb days a lil natty pb. yay!


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Strawberry Twizzlers, haribo gummy bears,
lemon pie, chocolate cake, etc.....

I can a block of butter and not get fat


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> Strawberry Twizzlers, haribo gummy bears,
> lemon pie, chocolate cake, etc.....
> 
> I can a block of butter and not get fat



 grrrr


----------



## Jill (Feb 2, 2004)

Anything with sugar in it!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

i eat splenda and unsweetened cocoa w a spoon 

sometimes i throw some unsalted peanuts in there and coat them w it


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

cheesecake, with berry compote as topping... mmm


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

BUMP!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 3, 2004)

This taste like cheesecake:

I mix Dannon Lit'n Fit Vanilla Yogurt 1/2 cup with LF Cottage Cheese, 1/2 cup and put in the freezer for 30 minutes or so.

Then I mix in 1/2 cup of fiber one cereal and top with 2 tbs. of FF cool whip.

YUMMY!!!   

Now, if I'm being bad I have a hot fudge brownie sundae with reese cups, chocolate fudge, whip cream and a cherry!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2004)

cottage cheese with splenda, cinnamon and an apple.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Now, if I'm being bad I have a hot fudge brownie sundae with reese cups, chocolate fudge, whip cream and a cherry!



*drool* must you post that?? 
ughhh I dont know if Im going to be able to come back to this thread.... its torture!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 3, 2004)

I also eat splenda with a spoon.

But my favorite would have to be bluebunny fudge lite frozen bars.  Why....

35 kcals per bar
Lots of polydextrose (fiber like)
Protein in it is milk protein
almost no milk fat at all (.5 grams per bar)
Milk sugar only 7 grams for 2 bars, not bad.

But the real reason.

I can sit there and consume them for hours at a time.  Eating three whole boxes takes forever to do and I might be out only about 1260 kcals.  Sub that in for your regular diet food at a time when carbs are allowed an it is money I tell you!


----------

